# Lebanese fleeing to Africa due economic crisis



## larry3344 (Mar 27, 2021)

Lebanese flee crisis at home to seek better life in Africa
					

Just like their predecessors, many Lebanese nationals today are leaving their country to seek a better life in Africa, particularly in Senegal, Nigeria and Côte d’Ivoire.




					www.google.ca


----------



## larry3344 (Mar 28, 2021)

Lebanese Expats in Africa Trapped by Banking Restrictions - M.R.
					

In Africa, businesses run by Lebanese are also suffering from banking restrictions.




					www.lecommercedulevant.com


----------



## larry3344 (Jun 13, 2021)

Lebanese move to west Africa, escaping the crisis at home
					

A new wave of migrants has come looking for jobs




					www.economist.com


----------



## nubiangoddess3 (Jun 14, 2021)

And Africans will welcome them with open arms not learning from past history


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jun 14, 2021)

nubiangoddess3 said:


> And Africans will welcome them with open arms not learning from past history


Pretty much.

The whole situation is trash but I can't worry about it more than the people who live there.  The excuses of not knowing any better don't fly anymore. These are governments letting the colonizers in and they have the power and the know how to not let it be.


----------



## larry3344 (Jun 14, 2021)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> The whole situation is trash but I can't worry about it more than the people who live there.  The excuses of not knowing any better don't fly anymore. These are governments letting the colonizers in and they have the power and the know how to not let it be.


I stop empathizing/pitying Africans a long time ago.


----------



## nubiangoddess3 (Jun 14, 2021)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> The whole situation is trash but I can't worry about it more than the people who live there.  The excuses of not knowing any better don't fly anymore. These are governments letting the colonizers in and they have the power and the know how to not let it be.



Governments and citizens patronized these Lebanese businesses. Just imagine what would happen if Africans tried to open a business in these ppl countries or other Middle Eastern countries. 1st the government would make it hell to even set up the business, then the citizens would boycott the business because it's black own.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jun 14, 2021)

nubiangoddess3 said:


> Governments and citizens patronized these Lebanese businesses. Just imagine what would happen if Africans tried to open a business in these ppl countries or other Middle Eastern countries. 1st the government would make it hell to even set up the business, then the citizens would boycott the business because it's black own.


Black Africans without personal hired security or government protection can barely avoid the slave trade Kafala system within days of arriving in Lebanon (every Arab controlled land) let alone think they go start any kind of business.  

It’s not a secret how many countries in the ME human traffic black Africans but the favor isn’t returned when the Arabs come to black controlled lands because truth be told, after it repeatedly biting them in the  black Africans got no problem selling each other either.


----------



## Rastafarai (Jun 14, 2021)

larry3344 said:


> Lebanese flee crisis at home to seek better life in Africa
> 
> 
> Just like their predecessors, many Lebanese nationals today are leaving their country to seek a better life in Africa, particularly in Senegal, Nigeria and Côte d’Ivoire.
> ...



We have also noticed the increase of Lebanese, Chinese and Indians during our land purchase/real estate development initiatives. The best recipe to help curtail this influx is for local and African Diasporans to also invest and relocate where possible. My husband and I are planning to begin our investment in a growing, upscale community in Zanzibar, with the intent to become our own developers on the continent. The hubster is making the trip down next month to put his expertise in architecture/construction to good use before we secure our investment.

We cannot blame anyone but ourselves, but nothing is preventing us (Black Diasporans/Africans) from also investing, relocating, and developing. Africa has significant potential and Arabs, Indians, Chinese and Europeans have realized this - everyone but us. This will change, though.


----------



## larry3344 (Jun 14, 2021)

Rastafarai said:


> We have also noticed the increase of Lebanese, Chinese and Indians during our land purchase/real estate development initiatives. The best recipe to help curtail this influx is for local and African Diasporans to also invest and relocate where possible. My husband and I are planning to begin our investment in a growing, upscale community in Zanzibar, with the intent to become our own developers on the continent. The hubster is making the trip down next month to put his expertise in architecture/construction to good use before we secure our investment.
> 
> We cannot blame anyone but ourselves, but nothing is preventing us (Black Diasporans/Africans) from also investing, relocating, and developing. Africa has significant potential and Arabs, Indians, Chinese and Europeans have realized this - everyone but us. This will change, though.


Agreed, this is why I share so much of that information on here because I know many ladies here don’t have family directly in Africa, I do. But I want instead of nonblacks it be those of the African diaspora aside from 2nd generation African returnees.
Even if it is a buy/hold Id rather it be y’all then them. I hold no resentment for any group doing what’s best for them.
I am happy you are doing this Rastafarai I know you have discussed your interest investment in the continent, let us know how it goes once everything has been finalized.


----------



## almond eyes (Jun 15, 2021)

larry3344 said:


> Agreed, this is why I share so much of that information on here because I know many ladies here don’t have family directly in Africa, I do. But I want instead of nonblacks it be those of the African diaspora aside from 2nd generation African returnees.
> Even if it is a buy/hold Id rather it be y’all then them. I hold no resentment for any group doing what’s best for them.
> I am happy you are doing this Rastafarai I know you have discussed your interest investment in the continent, let us know how it goes once everything has been finalized.


Chiming, I have family still living there stretched out to four countries and also have my assets there though I am now based in the US.  Co-signing with your post.  I witness it first hand too and it burns my heart.

Good luck Rastafarai.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jun 15, 2021)

I'm cringing.


----------



## nubiangoddess3 (Jun 15, 2021)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> I'm cringing.


This will not end well. The sad thing is, it's clear as day. Why Africans and black ppl cant learn from the past, is cringing, sad and upsetting


----------



## nysister (Jun 18, 2021)

Rastafarai said:


> We have also noticed the increase of Lebanese, Chinese and Indians during our land purchase/real estate development initiatives. The best recipe to help curtail this influx is for local and African Diasporans to also invest and relocate where possible. My husband and I are planning to begin our investment in a growing, upscale community in Zanzibar, with the intent to become our own developers on the continent. The hubster is making the trip down next month to put his expertise in architecture/construction to good use before we secure our investment.
> 
> We cannot blame anyone but ourselves, but nothing is preventing us (Black Diasporans/Africans) from also investing, relocating, and developing. Africa has significant potential and Arabs, Indians, Chinese and Europeans have realized this - everyone but us. This will change, though.


Can you share any info regarding the area in Zanzibar? Is there a site to check out some real estate? I've no plans to move to Africa permanently, but a summer home somewhere safe is definitely on my radar.


----------



## nysister (Jun 18, 2021)

The question is, why are they making it so easy for the Lebanese to come there?


----------



## Rastafarai (Jun 18, 2021)

nysister said:


> Can you share any info regarding the area in Zanzibar? Is there a site to check out some real estate? I've no plans to move to Africa permanently, but a summer home somewhere safe is definitely on my radar.



Hey sis, check these sites out:









						FUMBA TOWN | The Future of Living in Zanzibar
					

To live in Fumba is to live the dream. The dream of a modern, spacious, secure and cosmopolitan lifestyle on a tropical island. A life of ocean breezes and contemporary comforts, modern planning and




					fumba.town
				









						Blue Amber Zanzibar
					

Blue Amber Zanzibar



					www.blueamberzanzibar.com
				












						The Soul | My  Zanzibar  Life
					

Fully serviced, residential-leisure facility situated in the midst of Zanzibar’s beautiful and exotic East Coast. Surrounded by lush greenery and soft ocean...




					thesoul.africa
				




Promo vids:


----------



## Peppermynt (Jun 18, 2021)

Rastafarai said:


> Hey sis, check these sites out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please keep us updated on what you and hubby decide. I am definitely open to investing in Africa as well.


----------



## nysister (Jun 18, 2021)

Thank you @Rastafarai ! They look amazing.


----------



## lavaflow99 (Jun 18, 2021)

Rastafarai said:


> Hey sis, check these sites out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg this looks amazing!  And those prices!

I know where I’m traveling to next…..

thanks for sharing!


----------

